# John Deere 445..... Traction Action ! !



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Posting here as I see no Tractor specific section....

I have a JD 445 AWS, and it is a valued work-horse for Lawn clean-ups and snow removal. However traction in snow has always been it's Achilles heel.

Did try chains.... but chaws up the concrete too much for too little added traction. Does not win you favor with clients either.

Just put these guys on and am very very happy.... MUCH BETTER TRACTION THAN I HAD HOPED FOR... No clearance problems at all.. have not tried with mower deck, as they are for Winter only anyway.

This company has GREAT service and prices. Very helpful when ordering!

http://www.motosport.com/atv/product/ARTRAX-CTX-FRONT-ATV-TIRE-25x812/?id=112854&sMMY=


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

they look like they will do well in snow


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

I did check with the local JD Dealer for tires as come on the the newer 4WD units. Not what I wanted, but checked into them anyway as this tire size was VERY hard to find.

They were at $152.00 each !!!!!! plus our 5.5% sales tax. I'm sure they are a good compromise for turf and snow, but holy-moly Rocky not for that much $.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats what i paid for mine about 150 each , man has the price gone up over a couple years huh


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Did you try loading the tires or adding wheel weights? That's what I did for my ag-style rear tires on my 317. I have more traction than I know what to do with, plus another 4 suitcase weights hung off the rear.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

I do have four suitcase weights.... never the wheel weights... and did try the chains for a short bit. Not satisfactory. It's a lot of weight with the two-stage blower hanging in front.

The Ag or Bar style tires may have worked fine for me too. I just decided on this route and seems to be working out well for me. Mostly was concerned about the clearance, and wanted to share this with others that may be considering similar.


----------



## natedawg77 (Dec 31, 2011)

Those tires are bad boys!!! I am waiting for some flippin' snow to have some fun. Hoping wheel weights will be enuff just to do the driveway and sidewalk. Wife would prolly kill me if I bought those tires just to goof around.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

They also make rubber tire chains that won't tear up driveways. Never used them, but heard they work just as well as regular chains without the negative side. They are more expensive than regular chains though.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1407239 said:


> They also make rubber tire chains that won't tear up driveways. Never used them, but heard they work just as well as regular chains without the negative side. They are more expensive than regular chains though.


http://www.rubbertirechains.com/feedback.html


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Winterized;1399697 said:


> Posting here as I see no Tractor specific section....
> 
> I have a JD 445 AWS, and it is a valued work-horse for Lawn clean-ups and snow removal. However traction in snow has always been it's Achilles heel.
> 
> ...


Im glad you posted this Was looking for a better snow tire for my sportsman Thanks Why like this site learn new thing


----------

